# Galaxy, Yulee, Liza.. You were loved.



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 11, 2018)

Liza!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 11, 2018)

Galaxy!


----------



## Aristalochia (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice lookin bugz


----------



## Ocelotbren (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice pictures, love that shade of green.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 13, 2018)

The first pic is adorable!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 15, 2018)

Ocelotbren said:


> Nice pictures, love that shade of green.


I do too! Thank you.



Aristalochia said:


> Nice lookin bugz


Praise the Lord for all of his wonderful creatues! Especially Praying Mantids!



MantisGirl13 said:


> The first pic is adorable!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I really like it too because she looked just perfecly into the camera! I caught those 'big' eyes!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 15, 2018)

Yulee (oops!)

I just relized I never posted Yulee yet...!

This first pic is her on her molting screen, check out my topic, "Molting with droop-butt".


----------



## Mantis Lady (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice mantids you have  Love the first pic because of her eyes. It looks like if she is looking with big eyes.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Synapze (Aug 27, 2018)

Nice bugs! ?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 28, 2018)

Trying to get them to mate. Have not been successful. This is stressful. Ha ha.

This picture is sparkle and Galaxy. She ate 2 crickets while waiting and he still wouldn't do it... uhhh...


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 28, 2018)

Successful! Praise the Lord!

Only injury is a bite to the arm.. I hope it heals well.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 4, 2018)

Sparkle??


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 4, 2018)

Alt Mann Galaxy! 

Old man Galaxy!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 4, 2018)

Beautiful as always! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 4, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Beautiful as always!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


??❤??


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 5, 2018)

beautiful mantids you have


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 5, 2018)

My stupid Kindle won't take good pictures, so I don't post many pictures, but your ( @Little Mantis @Prayingmantisqueen ) photos are always great!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 5, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> so I don't post many pictures, but your ( @Little Mantis @Prayingmantisqueen ) photos are always great


I am glad I have so many pics of my mantids, so I can always remember them. Maybe a photo camara is a good birthday gift.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 5, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> Maybe﻿ a photo camara is a good birthday gift.


That sounds like a great ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 5, 2018)

My first camera was a bithday gift. An old fashion one where you need to put in a film.?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 6, 2018)

Thats great



Little Mantis said:


> fashion one where you need to put in a film.?


I have one that prints pics but the pic cards are really expensive


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 6, 2018)

Yeah, I used to have a nice camera, but my neighbor dropped it in a stream.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 7, 2018)

First ooth!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 7, 2018)

Gratz on the ooth!  Hopfully it will give you healthy offspring?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 7, 2018)

High hopes!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yay!! Congratulations! I hope that it hatches! Just don't leave it loose like I did once (Ok, twice) because then you will be rounding up nymphs from your dresser drawers, closet, windows, walls, etc.   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 8, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yay!! Congratulations! I hope that it hatches! Just don't leave it loose like I did once (Ok, twice) because then you will be rounding up nymphs from your dresser drawers, closet, windows, walls, etc.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


aahhh, I see it in my mind: everywhere little nymphs crawling  in my livingroom and then with a dog who goes after everything that moves


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 8, 2018)

Yeah, it was pretty hectic! Especially because I found them after I had been away all day and very busy so I was exhausted!

- MantisGrl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 8, 2018)

how did your family members react when they saw nymphs everywhere?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 8, 2018)

My brother said "Let me help!" as he tried to GRAB nymphs! My mom just said "Well, Cora, I hope you can find them all!"

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 8, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yay!! Congratulations! I hope that it hatches! Just don't leave it loose like I did once (Ok, twice) because then you will be rounding up nymphs from your dresser drawers, closet, windows, walls, etc.
> 
> - MantisGirl13






MantisGirl13 said:


> My brother said "Let me help!" as he tried to GRAB nymphs! My mom just said "Well, Cora, I hope you can find them all!"
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Hilarious!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 9, 2018)

Yeah, it is funny now, but it was NOT then!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 9, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yeah, it is funny now, but it was NOT then!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I can imagine..

I get nervous taking my mantids camping (usually lots of children around!) because they go too fast or 'grab' at them etc... One girl went a bit too fast and Sparkle almost bit her because she thought the little girl's hand was prey. Luckly I was quick enough to save them both!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 9, 2018)

Good! Yeah, little kids + mantids don't usually go well.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 10, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I get nervous taking my mantids camping (usually lots of children around!) because they go too fast or 'grab' at them etc...


I took my mantids with me for camping and if I was sitting outside handling a mantis, children and (adults came) to watch and ask questions. But none of the kids tried to grab them. Nobody dared to grab them and that is ok.  I took the time to explain some things about  mantis  care and loved to do that.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 10, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> I took my mantids with me for camping and if I was sitting outside handling a mantis, children and (adults came) to watch and ask questions. But none of the kids tried to grab them. Nobody dared to grab them and that is ok.  I took the time to explain some things about  mantis  care and loved to do that.


I'm glad no one bothered yours.. I try to educate the children too as I show them.


----------

